# The Couch is Not A Hiding Spot



## tresh (May 15, 2012)

So how many people have to wrangle their lizard out from under the couch on a regular basis? The last week I've had to deal with hauling a very pissed off lizard out from under the couch by the base of her tail. Yeah. She's totally not thrilled with that. 

Despite the fact she's got two areas in the apartment now that are 'hers' to burrow in, a place that is 'hers' to sun in, she still decides to wedge her fat lizard butt inside the couch, right where if I sit down, she'll get squished. And no, it doesn't do any good to cover up the way she gets in there. Her and her powerful jaws of doom (see the video of her 'hauling' off the vacuum), pulled the cover off the back of the couch so she could get in there. 

I suppose I should just be grateful she's not eating the cushions.


----------



## m3s4 (May 15, 2012)

Lol. 

Could be worse, you could come to find 4 plants knocked over, water soaking the carpet with some brownish, watery substance -mud- accompanying it. I'll never know what Ally decided to do that day, but apparently knocking over large plants filled some void she had in her life at that time...

It's amazing how they find a "niche" to call their own and will literally do anything to get back in that "niche" once they find it. You can do a lot to prevent them from getting back into that "spot" but most tegus are resilient with memories that at times, allow their intelligence to unfold into a mess of situations - from knocked over plants and disappearing vacuums to tegus that take up residence in comfy sofas and not-so comfy furnace vents. True story - my juvie Skoob was allowed to roam around my house and managed to find THE SMALLEST, tightest, hardest-to-get-into-and-out-of spot in the entire joint - an old furnace. I had to dismantle the entire thing to get him out. 45 min. later, covered in dust and wondering why I disrupted his nap, Skoob was put back into his home until he's too big, too fat and too lazy to attempt getting stuck in a large metal heater. 

The list goes on but the fun never stops!


----------



## Dana C (May 15, 2012)

I can't remember which forum it was on but a hibernation thread contained posts from someone who's Tegu kept going back under the sofa. I think it was December. Anyway she finally just gave up and there she stayed until her Tegu laid eggs under the sofa. I can't remember the whole story but it was entertaining to say the least.


----------



## tresh (May 15, 2012)

So, should I just give up now and let the tegu take over my entire house? Oh hell...she already has. The poor cat doesn't even have a space to call her own anymore, after Ammy the tegu climbed up the couch and onto the cat's favorite naptime perch.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 15, 2012)

_Yep been there done that, tore up my house one day because Dino found a new hiding spot inside the couch. Couldn't keep him out of it afterwards, which I didn't mind as long as I knew where he was. Luckily he picked a spot where hardly anyone sat and if I had company he was in his cage anyway._


----------



## tresh (May 16, 2012)

If I can just convince her to make her nest under the other couch, we'd be fine. I can usually see the last 4 inches or so of her tail sticking out, so as long as I know w here she is, it's not a problem.

I suppose I should just be grateful she hasn't discovered the space behind the dryer yet.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (May 16, 2012)

I had a friend lose an 11.5 foot boa constrictor in their house that wound up inside the couch cushions.


----------



## Johnnydr (May 17, 2012)

We don't even let the large snake NEAR the fold out couch at our house.


----------



## Aardbark (May 18, 2012)

Godzilla is always trying to find new places to hide in. Recently she tore a hole in my boxspring mattres from under the bed, and crawled up into the boxspring. I had to take the bed appart to get her out of there.


----------



## tresh (May 18, 2012)

See, most of the time for me, Ammy goes into 'her box' when she's tired. Her box is a plastic container that I was keeping all of my bits of fur scraps in. She found out it was real fur and after that, I started finding her sleeping against hte box, waiting for me to put her inside it. 

I'm working on figuring out a better arrangement for her so she's got a better sleeping spot.


----------



## naturboy87 (May 18, 2012)

Grate stories loved it lol Roxy my girl hibornated under he couch all winter woke up made a nest and layed 41 eggs. But she dusent live in side now that its nice out almost alwase in the out door pen ... and Purl will still go and sleep under he couch for a few days at a time if she is being lazy ... but Purl is grate she just lives in the yard and cums in wen she is reddy for bed usuly under the couch ...


----------



## Apophis (May 18, 2012)

My Gojira is OBSESSED with a box that has all the lizard supplies in it...well or almost any box that is full up stuff. He will pull himself up with his crazy strong forearms and dive headfirst into the box, sometimes managing to spiral his way down to the bottom. Sometimes I think I should get him a rock wall...he is crazy about climbing stuff!


----------



## tresh (May 18, 2012)

Yeah...my Ammy does that too. Climbs into and out of things. I'm going to have to set up tegu-ramps everywhere just so she doesn't hurt herself, lol.


----------



## Dirtydmc (May 18, 2012)

Now I'm getting nervous...... Seems all of my let's think they are sharks. Lisa pets, not so much. Damn. I'm screwed.


----------

